# Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross?



## nolo77 (16 Aug 2006)

I was just wondering if someone can help me. Got a friend travelling to Dublin Zoo from Cork by train with 4 kids tomorrow. He can get Luas to Red Cow but needs to get to Bewleys Newlands Cross to stay overnight. He doesn't fancy walking along the Naas Rd with kids. Is there a taxi rank at Red Cow or would he end up calling a taxi from city. If it gets too complicated he will just travel up and down in the one day.


----------



## Decani (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

It's safe enough to walk along Naas Road from Luas to Newland's. There is a path and cycle lanes. Besides, the traffic will probably be at a standstill anyway


----------



## nolo77 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

Thanks for prompt reply. Can you tell me how long it would take to walk ?  With 4 kids??


----------



## roxy (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

It would take about half an hour I'd say, definitely quicker than the traffic there!


----------



## nolo77 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

Thanks Roxy. I think we'll forget it! We were hoping there might be a taxi rank close by the Luas stop.  Never mind!


----------



## roxy (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

There's actually fields/farm with animals in them along the main road as you are walking up, they are behind gates but the kids would still be able to see in, might be nice for them to finish off the zoo outing, it's really not a bad walk honestly. And you would be going by Joels restuarant which are pretty good with kids if you wanted to stop and feed them!


----------



## nolo77 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

Thank again but I don't think my friend is interested in walking!!!


----------



## EvilDoctorK (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

According to Google Earth it's 1 mile - so more like 15mins walk ..   along a busy road though - not ideal with 4 kids for sure !

I've never seen a taxi at the Red Cow Luas in the few times i've been there, though you'd probably flag one down on the main road quick enough

I don't think there are any Dublin Bus services on the Naas Road (I guess they take other routes to/from Clondakin  - Nangor Road maybe?)

By the time you pay for 5 on the Luas it would probalby be not that much difference to get a taxi from Heuston anyway ?


----------



## nolo77 (16 Aug 2006)

*Re: Taxi/Bus from Red Cow to Newlands Cross??*

Thanks  DoctorK. 15 mins. doesn't sound too bad. I check Dublin Bus website too, no joy there.  Anyway, maybe taxi is the way to go - it'll have to be a 7 seater though!


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Aug 2006)

If memory serves me well there is a cab company next door to the Red Cow Hotel and not sure if it is  people. With the roadworks tho on the Red Cow Roundabout some days you might spend more time in the traffic than it would take to walk to Newland's Cross.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Aug 2006)

Presumably they're arriving at _Heuston_? In which case they might be better off getting the _Luas _or bus to town and getting [broken link removed] to the hotel (as per their website)?


----------

